# Olight SR Mini Intimidator - 3000lm



## lautamas (Apr 30, 2014)

Edit: It seems that they have revised the spec 2 times. It was mentioned 2800lm initially and now it is 3000lm on the production version.


----------



## TEEJ (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: Olight SR Mini - 1800lm*

Its interesting that they went for flood and the diffused light.

Its a bit annoying that they made an optional pronged bezel, but with only 2 prongs instead of at least three, so it could be placed lens down too.

They say 2800 L not 1800 L btw.


----------



## Craig K (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: Olight SR Mini - 1800lm*

Interesting light the business end looks a bit like a Malkoff Wildcat.


----------



## Ryp (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: Olight SR Mini - 1800lm*

Good thing they went with a standard bezel.


----------



## kj2 (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: Olight SR Mini - 1800lm*

Great 
Uhm, you might wanna edit the thread title  (1800 > 2800 lumens)


----------



## Craig K (May 1, 2014)

*Re: Olight SR Mini - 1800lm*

Yep the thread title should say 2800lm not 1800lm [h=2][/h]


----------



## Craig K (May 1, 2014)

*Re: Olight SR Mini - 1800lm*

Anyone know the price of this light?


----------



## TEEJ (May 1, 2014)

*Re: Olight SR Mini - 1800lm*



Craig K said:


> Anyone know the price of this light?



Its ~ $150 at goinggear for example.

There's a few places, but, the specs seem all over in their ads, battery junction says its 2600 L, GG says 3,000 L, etc....but the specs listed (Not the ad headlines) do say 2800 L


----------



## Charles L. (May 1, 2014)

*Re: Olight SR Mini - 1800lm*

I'll be interested to see how long it stays at 2800 lumens before stepping down. For that matter, I'll be interested to see how long it can stay at 1200 lumens on mode 2.


----------



## Craig K (May 1, 2014)

*Re: Olight SR Mini - 1800lm*



TEEJ said:


> Its ~ $150 at goinggear for example.
> 
> There's a few places, but, the specs seem all over in their ads, battery junction says its 2600 L, GG says 3,000 L, etc....but the specs listed (Not the ad headlines) do say 2800 L



Thanks for the price TEEJ, 150 seems like a very fair price for this light.


----------



## Swedpat (May 1, 2014)

*Re: Olight SR Mini - 1800lm*

Interesting light! I already have 2 sets of 3x18650s for Thrunite TN35 so now it's only to wait for a review with runtime graphs, and to see if it will be offered in a neutral option.


----------



## lautamas (May 1, 2014)

*Re: Olight SR Mini - 1800lm*



TEEJ said:


> They say 2800 L not 1800 L btw.


the coffee hasnt kicked in until I realized the typo. Apologize for this. Yes, it should have been 2800lm. I am trying to get it editted. However, it doesnt work on the edit post funtion.


----------



## kj2 (May 1, 2014)

*Re: Olight SR Mini - 1800lm*



lautamas said:


> the coffee hasnt kicked in until I realized the typo. Apologize for this. Yes, it should have been 2800lm. I am trying to get it editted. However, it doesnt work on the edit post funtion.


Should work under the advanced-function


----------



## TEEJ (May 1, 2014)

*Re: Olight SR Mini - 1800lm*



Charles L. said:


> I'll be interested to see how long it stays at 2800 lumens before stepping down. For that matter, I'll be interested to see how long it can stay at 1200 lumens on mode 2.



It doesn't mention a step down, or tuning itself down to preserve the cells or to protect the circuits, etc...but the 4 hour run time on 2800 L strobe, vs 2800 for 2 hours on high, seems to indicate that, as strobe is less than "50% on", that the 2 hours on high would not be at 2800...especially as there's a "Turbo" setting with no specs for it.

IE: The TURBO is probably 2800 L, and, then, it drops FROM 2800 L to something lower...and runs at that for ~ 2 hours.

This means it might run as long as it says for the 1,200 L level.


----------



## lautamas (May 1, 2014)

*Re: Olight SR Mini - 1800lm*



kj2 said:


> Should work under the advanced-function


thank you very much kj2. It's fixed now.


----------



## zs&tas (May 1, 2014)

*Re: Olight SR Mini - 1800lm*

Man o man, ive been waiting for this but the turbo UI is silly, - momentry turbo is how i read it. so 2800 lumens if your always pressing the button. sucks. much better with turbo and gentle small stepdown :-(


----------



## pageyjim (May 3, 2014)

*Re: Olight SR Mini - 1800lm*



zs&tas said:


> Man o man, ive been waiting for this but the turbo UI is silly, - momentry turbo is how i read it. so 2800 lumens if your always pressing the button. sucks. much better with turbo and gentle small stepdown :-(



+1, really tempting but I can't pull the trigger yet. Maybe the auto stepdown is when it gets too hot to hold the switch lol.

Just curious, it says 2800 ansi lumens. Is that taking the diffused lens into account?


----------



## tonkem (May 3, 2014)

*Re: Olight SR Mini - 1800lm*

I have a Lupine Betty, at 2600 lumens, and it does get pretty warm, but I can mitigate that by holding the light with my hand near the head. It does not get too hot to hold, when using body temperature to reduce the heat. If left alone, it will step down, but it is imperceptible to my eyes.


----------



## kj2 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Olight SR Mini - 2800lm*

Saw the SR Mini on BangGood. Price: € 88,87


----------



## newbie66 (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Olight SR Mini - 1800lm*



zs&tas said:


> Man o man, ive been waiting for this but the turbo UI is silly, - momentry turbo is how i read it. so 2800 lumens if your always pressing the button. sucks. much better with turbo and gentle small stepdown :-(



Was disappointed when I saw that it only has momentary for turbo... :sigh:

Thought I found something as compact as the S6330 or Lupine...


----------



## Oztorchfreak (May 18, 2014)

*Re: Olight SR Mini - 1800lm*



newbie66 said:


> Was disappointed when I saw that it only has momentary for turbo... :sigh:
> 
> Thought I found something as compact as the S6330 or Lupine...





I hope our members realise that Turbo is only available on the Olight Mini whilst holding the button down before they buy this light.

I imagine they have done that to stop too much heat building up in such a small package.

I wonder if it has any sort of stepdown or thermal controls in that tiny body.



*CHEERS*


----------



## Swedpat (May 18, 2014)

*Re: Olight SR Mini - 1800lm*

Propably 2800lm is a selling argument and more than the heat sinking can handle more than short period. As usual. Also we know that 3x18650 can't provide 2800lm for 2hours with any LED light today, so that runtime isn't regulated. Still if 3,5hours at 1200lm is correct I really take this light in consider.


----------



## kj2 (May 18, 2014)

*Re: Olight SR Mini - 2800lm*

My brother has ordered this light. Hope this shipped soon, because I really want to check it out  -think I'll use the light more than he does


----------



## lautamas (May 18, 2014)

*Re: Olight SR Mini - 2800lm*

They updated the spec to 3000lm
http://olightworld.com/product/sr-mini-intimidator/

updating thread title


----------



## newbie66 (May 18, 2014)

*Re: Olight SR Mini - 2800lm*



kj2 said:


> My brother has ordered this light. Hope this shipped soon, because I really want to check it out  -think I'll use the light more than he does



As soon as you get to try it out, can you test the runtimes on 1200 lumens...


----------



## kj2 (May 18, 2014)

*Re: Olight SR Mini - 2800lm*



newbie66 said:


> As soon as you get to try it out, can you test the runtimes on 1200 lumens...


Will see what I can do.


----------



## newbie66 (May 18, 2014)

*Re: Olight SR Mini - 2800lm*



kj2 said:


> Will see what I can do.



Thanks!


----------



## zs&tas (May 18, 2014)

*Re: Olight SR Mini - 2800lm*

i wonder if the switch is modable to keep turbo on ? i might have to rig something up


----------



## NorthernStar (May 18, 2014)

*Re: Olight SR Mini - 1800lm*



Oztorchfreak said:


> I hope our members realise that Turbo is only available on the Olight Mini whilst holding the button down before they buy this light.
> 
> I imagine they have done that to stop too much heat building up in such a small package.
> 
> ...



Could it be so?:thinking: IMO one should be able to remain the turbo mode without have to holding the button down. If the ui is designed like that, then i think i will skip this flashlight.It is also a little pity that this light does not have any moonlight mode.


----------



## gopajti (May 19, 2014)

*Re: Olight SR Mini - 2800lm*



lautamas said:


> They updated the spec to 3000lm
> http://olightworld.com/product/sr-mini-intimidator/
> 
> updating thread title



SR Mini is here and box & user manual say,

12600cd / 2800lm
1200lm
600lm
200lm


----------



## viperxp (May 19, 2014)

*Re: Olight SR Mini - 2800lm*



gopajti said:


> SR Mini is here and box & user manual say,
> 
> 12600cd / 2800lm
> 1200lm
> ...



great! can you please post some real-life pictures of the flashlight? maybe compared to other known flashlights? 
thanks


----------



## gopajti (May 19, 2014)

*Re: Olight SR Mini - 2800lm*

viperxp pls check CPFMP Olight forum, I shared some sample pics, but of course I will share more, but I need more time, I will compare this light with other flashlights, eg Fenix TK35 UE, Foursevens Maelstrom MMU-X3 and others.


----------



## ven (May 19, 2014)

*Re: Olight SR Mini - 2800lm*



gopajti said:


> viperxp pls check CPFMP Olight forum, I shared some sample pics, but of course I will share more, but I need more time, I will compare this light with other flashlights, eg Fenix TK35 UE, Foursevens Maelstrom MMU-X3 and others.




:bow::rock:


----------



## viperxp (May 19, 2014)

*Re: Olight SR Mini - 2800lm*



gopajti said:


> viperxp pls check CPFMP Olight forum, I shared some sample pics, but of course I will share more, but I need more time, I will compare this light with other flashlights, eg Fenix TK35 UE, Foursevens Maelstrom MMU-X3 and others.


10X !!!


----------



## royjohnson77 (May 21, 2014)

*Re: Olight SR Mini - 1800lm*

Is the Olight SR Mini 2800 or 3000 lumens? Olight facebook no longer shows as 3000 lumens and Olightworld.com corrected as 2800 lumens. 
Is there such as an Olight SR mini with 3000 lumens available now. I liked to get the latest version.


----------



## kj2 (May 21, 2014)

*Re: Olight SR Mini - 1800lm*



royjohnson77 said:


> Is the Olight SR Mini 2800 or 3000 lumens? Olight facebook no longer shows as 3000 lumens and Olightworld.com corrected as 2800 lumens.
> Is there such as an Olight SR mini with 3000 lumens available now. I liked to get the latest version.



Won't be a updated version that soon after a release. So 2800 lumens it is


----------



## njet212 (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Olight SR Mini - 1800lm*

I've been waiting for such light with triple led + tir optics, i found my self leaning toward flood light for my needs. Price is awesome ( considering oveready triple light engines cost about $150 ). But this SR mini design just looks like Olight big light SR-series battery pack.. :sick2:


----------



## gopajti (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Olight SR Mini - 1800lm*

viperxp pls check CPFMP Olight forum again, I shared some comparison pics, SR Mini vs TK35L2, UE, MMU-X3, BS T70 and Niwalker Nova


----------



## viperxp (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Olight SR Mini - 1800lm*



gopajti said:


> viperxp pls check CPFMP Olight forum again, I shared some comparison pics, SR Mini vs TK35L2, UE, MMU-X3, BS T70 and Niwalker Nova



Thanks, meanwhile I got mine, will start working on a review soon.
Great light, much nicer in hand than on pictures.


----------



## newbie66 (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Olight SR Mini - 1800lm*



viperxp said:


> Thanks, meanwhile I got mine, will start working on a review soon.
> Great light, much nicer in hand than on pictures.



Hopefully the light won't get a bad review...


----------



## viperxp (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Olight SR Mini - 1800lm*



newbie66 said:


> Hopefully the light won't get a bad review...


My short experience with the flashlight tell me it won't


----------



## newbie66 (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Olight SR Mini - 1800lm*



viperxp said:


> My short experience with the flashlight tell me it won't



That is comforting to hear.


----------



## Mozzielight (May 23, 2014)

I like this light, but just a little worry about the bezel. problem 
from this thread http://budgetlightforum.com/node/31619


----------



## kj2 (May 23, 2014)

Mozzielight said:


> I like this light, but just a little worry about the bezel. problem
> from this thread http://budgetlightforum.com/node/31619


Doesn't look good. My brother has ordered this light and hope it arrives soon.
First thing I'll do is checking on this.


----------



## Oztorchfreak (May 23, 2014)

I hope Olight change the front bezel on the Olight Mini from two prongs to at least three so that it can stand on it's head if need be.

What were they thinking?




*CHEERS*


----------



## Severus (May 23, 2014)

The Niwalker MM15 almost double the output of the SR Mini, a little bit more expensive but totally worth it. I waited for months for this light to be launched but the MM15 stole its thunder for me.


----------



## kj2 (May 23, 2014)

Oztorchfreak said:


> What were they thinking?


Maybe they were thinking outside of the box 
It's something new, and I haven't seen it before. And if the light can tailstand, why the need of headstand?
I never have used a light while it was standing on the head.


----------



## Oztorchfreak (May 23, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Maybe they were thinking outside of the box
> It's something new, and I haven't seen it before. And if the light can tailstand, why the need of headstand?
> I never have used a light while it was standing on the head.




The prongs or crenallations are mainly of good use to see if the light was left switched on accidentally if the light was placed on it's head more than any other reason.



*CHEERS*


----------



## kj2 (May 23, 2014)

Oztorchfreak said:


> The prongs or crenallations are mainly of good use to see if the light was left switched on accidentally if the light was placed on it's head more than any other reason.


It's a 'handy feature' yes, but not a must-have. Put it on it's tail and you always know if it's off or not.


----------



## Severus (May 25, 2014)

If you are going to buy this light buy the modded one from Vihn
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/385627


----------



## Swedpat (May 25, 2014)

Severus said:


> If you are going to buy this light buy the modded one from Vihn
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/385627



I am interested in this light, but even higher output = shorter runtime and more heat issues. So I think the stock is good enough.


----------



## Severus (May 25, 2014)

Swedpat said:


> I am interested in this light, but even higher output = shorter runtime and more heat issues. So I think the stock is good enough.



I said the same thing as you until I had my first modded light from Vihn, after that I could not buy another stock light again. He increase the output but he make the light more efficient. The difference in runtime is negligible considering the improved performance, that is just my humble opinion.


----------



## thedoc007 (May 25, 2014)

Severus said:


> I said the same thing as you until I had my first modded light from Vihn, after that I could not buy another stock light again. He increase the output but he make the light more efficient. The difference in runtime is negligible considering the improved performance, that is just my humble opinion.



Your opinion is not supported by the facts, though. Runtime is generally reduced, and hard-driven Vinh lights do heat up faster. This is physics, not a matter of opinion. There can be some small efficiency gains from his tweaks, but they certainly aren't large enough to make up for the higher drive levels. 

This is not to say that Vinh's lights are anything other than awesome...but they do have advantages and disadvantages like anything else. If heat and runtime are your primary concerns, it does make sense to stay with stock.


----------



## Severus (May 25, 2014)

thedoc007 said:


> Your opinion is not supported by the facts, though. Runtime is generally reduced, and hard-driven Vinh lights do heat up faster. This is physics, not a matter of opinion. There can be some small efficiency gains from his tweaks, but they certainly aren't large enough to make up for the higher drive levels.
> 
> This is not to say that Vinh's lights are anything other than awesome...but they do have advantages and disadvantages like anything else. If heat and runtime are your primary concerns, it does make sense to stay with stock.




I never said that the runtime will not decrease or the temperature will not increase. My opinion is based on the difference on performance vs runtime. On my light the runtime on turbo was 62 min on stock vs 50 min modded and the performance cant even be compared.Thus I will sacrifice the 12 min difference over the gained performance. The temperature was never a problem since the light have a good heat sink.


----------



## Swedpat (May 25, 2014)

I can't either confirm or deny anything in this case. But I would like too see runtime graph comparisons between stock and vinh: if the lumen-hours remain despite significantly higher output it's great. If they become even more it's awesome!


----------



## kj2 (May 28, 2014)

My brothers SR Mini arrived today. Out of the box the light had flickering problems in low-mode. With fully charged batteries the problem was gone after a few seconds. The light does turn off/on when the light gets a slap on the back ( or when dropped on a bed).


----------



## ven (May 28, 2014)

kj2 said:


> My brothers SR Mini arrived today. Out of the box the light had flickering problems in low-mode. With fully charged batteries the problem was gone after a few seconds. The light does turn off/on when the light gets a slap on the back ( or when dropped on a bed).



:thumbsdow very sorry to hear,nothing worse,presume ordered local(in country)
Thats one reason i like ordering off vinh..............i know his QC is..........well proper!!!!

Hopefully soon sort,i have fixed a light before now by giving it a few hard whacks with my hand,flawless after..........dont know what/why but it worked,maybe worth a shot before returning,may wake it up...........sounds daft,ok it is daft but worked on 2 lights so far.


----------



## kj2 (May 28, 2014)

ven said:


> :thumbsdow very sorry to hear,nothing worse,presume ordered local(in country)



Ordered at Banggood. Package was good so isn't damaged with shipping. Will wait and see for a few days..


----------



## ven (May 28, 2014)

Right,they usually get direct iirc from manufacturer..............obv quality control was missed 

I know we will see more issues here than anywhere else,but all the same there seems to be more QC issues from more brands..............something is amiss :thumbsdow

Try the whacking technique,very technical and stupid,but its worked for me twice in past,palm of hand and crack it a few times against...........nothing to loose and wont damage light.

Good luck:thumbsup:


----------



## kj2 (May 28, 2014)

ven said:


> Try the whacking technique,very technical and stupid,but its worked for me twice in past,palm of hand and crack it a few times against...........nothing to loose and wont damage light.
> 
> Good luck:thumbsup:



Old Maglite technique


----------



## ven (May 28, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Old Maglite technique




:laughing:


----------



## RichJo86 (May 31, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Ordered at Banggood. Package was good so isn't damaged with shipping. Will wait and see for a few days..


Contacted Banggood today, asked for replacement.
My bezel sits flush btw, no problem like the one on the budgetlight forum.


----------



## Capolini (May 31, 2014)

thedoc007 said:


> Your opinion is not supported by the facts, though. Runtime is generally reduced, and hard-driven Vinh lights do heat up faster. This is physics, not a matter of opinion. There can be some small efficiency gains from his tweaks, but they certainly aren't large enough to make up for the higher drive levels.
> 
> This is not to say that Vinh's lights are anything other than awesome...but they do have advantages and disadvantages like anything else. If heat and runtime are your primary concerns, it does make sense to stay with stock.



So far,,w/ some nights in the mid Seventies,heat is a NON ISSUE with at least 3 of my Vinh lights. In fact, Two of them are so efficient that the run time difference[loss] was literally only a few minutes w/ my TK61vn/TK75vn!!! 

In temps 50F and below[at least 6 months out of the year] HEAT is a Non issue for ALL my Vinh lights! :twothumbs

*

*p.s I will have this light on Monday,,,,,,,Vinh version for a steal/sale price of $125!!!!


----------



## Severus (May 31, 2014)

Capolini said:


> So far,,w/ some nights in the mid Seventies,heat is a NON ISSUE with at least 3 of my Vinh lights. In fact, Two of them are so efficient that the run time difference[loss] was literally only a few minutes w/ my TK61vn/TK75vn!!!
> 
> In temps 50F and below[at least 6 months out of the year] HEAT is a Non issue for ALL my Vinh lights! :twothumbs
> 
> ...



Capolini that is what I tried to convey here earlier but they jumped at me like rabit dogs. Also Olight is having QC problems with this light so for me its a no brainer to buy it from Vihn since he verify that the product he sells work the way is supposed to.


----------



## Capolini (May 31, 2014)

Severus said:


> Capolini that is what I tried to convey here earlier but they jumped at me like rabit dogs. Also Olight is having QC problems with this light so for me its a no brainer to buy it from Vihn since he verify that the product he sells work the way is supposed to.


 
I agree. He improves the light not only in output, also by improving any factory defects that he may come across. :twothumbs


----------



## thedoc007 (Jun 1, 2014)

Severus said:


> Capolini that is what I tried to convey here earlier but they jumped at me like rabid dogs.



Was just a semantic thing. You said runtime difference was negligible. I was responding to that. If runtime is significantly less, as it is with most Vinh lights, I don't think you can call it a "negligible" difference. It may not be an important issue for some, but it is easily measured, and there are substantial differences. I'm a big fan of precise language, is all, and I get carried away sometimes. It amazes me that people still get so excited about a technical correction, which is all I meant to do.


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Jun 12, 2014)

*Re: Olight SR Mini - 2800lm*


Full review in process...


----------



## JohnnyMac (Jun 13, 2014)

*Re: Olight SR Mini - 2800lm*

I received my light from Banggood for review but I'm afraid it's not without issue. Taking it out of the package it has a rattle inside the head. It sounds like a small bead of solder rattling around or a piece of plastic. It's not the side switch rattling. There is no rattle from it. It didn't' seem to affect anything until tonight when it wouldn't turn on a couple of times. Both times I had to rap it against my leg to get it to turn on. I have contacted Banggood about a replacement light. We'll see what they say.

Anyway, I took a couple pictures of it alongside my SWM D40A. I wanted to compare the two because the format reminds me so much of the D40A and having them side by side I can see why. The Mini isn't much larger at all.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 14, 2014)

*Re: Olight SR Mini - 2800lm*



JohnnyMac said:


> I received my light from Banggood for review but I'm afraid it's not without issue. Taking it out of the package it has a rattle inside the head. It sounds like a small bead of solder rattling around or a piece of plastic. It's not the side switch rattling. There is no rattle from it. It didn't' seem to affect anything until tonight when it wouldn't turn on a couple of times. Both times I had to rap it against my leg to get it to turn on. I have contacted Banggood about a replacement light. We'll see what they say.


My brother has contacted BangGood because of the flickering problem, in the Low mode. Some 'flashlight-expert' as he calls himself, wanted a video. So we made a video, send it to him.. and now 4-5 days later.. still waiting on a answer.


----------



## shelm (Jun 14, 2014)

*Re: Olight SR Mini - 2800lm*



JohnnyMac said:


> I received my light from Banggood for review but I'm afraid it's not without issue. Taking it out of the package it has a rattle inside the head. It sounds like a small bead of solder rattling around or a piece of plastic. It's not the side switch rattling. There is no rattle from it. It didn't' seem to affect anything until tonight when it wouldn't turn on a couple of times. Both times I had to rap it against my leg to get it to turn on. I have contacted Banggood about a replacement light. We'll see what they say.



My Banggood unit, not FREE as your review sample Johnny!, came with an issue too. Taking it out of the package it is really dirty inside the tailcap, not shiny as it would be after a thorough cleaning with alcohol pads, and the stainless steel bezel was really dirty and greasy too. With a loupe i could also detect a small anodization imperfection, 1mm² size. It didn't' seem to affect anything until tonight when i wanted to play with it and the dirty parts totally turned me off, more than a couple of times. This situation really spoiled my mood. And i don't have the time, energy, mood nor tools to give the affected parts a professional cleansing, sorry! I have contacted Banggood about a replacement light. We'll see what they say. Since it is NOT a FREE sample, i feel even more so entitled to ask for a FREE replacement light.

And of course like Johnny i am going to keep the original shipment, if BG agrees to send out a replacement light. 

Because it would be too expensive to return the sample to Banggood China Shenzhen Hongkong. I shouldn't be made pay for their fault, unless they too offer to cover the return shipment costs.


----------



## Dubois (Jun 14, 2014)

*Re: Olight SR Mini - 2800lm*

I've seen a lot of Olight lights on sale at very good prices recently - maybe the lack of attention to QC explains these low prices. Think I'll pass on the Mini.

Hopefull Banggood will put things right for those of you with problems - I'm sure they will.


----------



## ven (Jun 14, 2014)

*Re: Olight SR Mini - 2800lm*

Very poor,dont think banggood re-check their lights from manufacturer but you would expect olight or who ever to get their QC sorted...............seems more and more recently in general

Normally i get my stuff in 2 weeks,sometimes 3,been refunded after some 16340 cells never turned up after a patient 8 weeks wait..............

Still no fenix from around 7 weeks and has tracking.............only problem is............yep cant track it,shows sent to UK on 24th May,so patience will run out next week.Is a different matter as its to do with delivery and asked if anything had changed .The reply after telling them my confidence is lacking "please be patient mr..........". Till its sorted i wont be ordering anything else from them ! and they know from a constructive and criticizing mail(original ordered placed on 5th May. Delivery seems like CN .............too long


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Jun 14, 2014)

*Re: Olight SR Mini - 2800lm*

I've never bought anything from banggood, but a quick look at the website gives me the impression that I wouldn't be surprised to find that they somehow got their hands on the lights that failed Olight's QC...


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jun 15, 2014)

I've got one of these that I'll be reviewing before too long. I haven't yet had much time to mess with it, but so far I don't seem to be having any if the issues some of you are. I'll be specifically looking for rattles and flickering though when I write it up.


----------



## RemcoM (Jun 16, 2014)

Does this light has a huge wide floodbeam?

Is it worth buying?

I still not have seen many reviews of it.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 16, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> Does this light has a huge wide floodbeam?
> 
> Is it worth buying?
> 
> I still not have seen many reviews of it.


it's wide and a real floody light.
If it's worth buying, depends on what you're looking for.


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: Olight SR Mini Intimidator - 2800lm*



RemcoM said:


> Does this light has a huge wide floodbeam?
> 
> Is it worth buying?
> 
> I still not have seen many reviews of it.



Yes, it's got three emitters in fairly shallow and highly diffused optics, so it's very floody. You can see my review in progress here:
Olight SR Mini Intimidator Review


----------



## sbrom (Jun 19, 2014)

*Re: Olight SR Mini Intimidator - 2800lm*

UI question:

Can the "TURBO" mode be accessed directly from the "OFF" state? 

In other words, from "OFF" can you press & hold the switch to enter "TURBO" mode, or must the light be "ON" first?

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## kj2 (Jun 19, 2014)

*Re: Olight SR Mini Intimidator - 2800lm*



sbrom said:


> UI question:
> 
> Can the "TURBO" mode be accessed directly from the "OFF" state?
> 
> ...


Light must be ON.


----------



## RichJo86 (Jun 19, 2014)

*Re: Olight SR Mini Intimidator - 2800lm*



kj2 said:


> Light must be ON.


Wrong 
It can be accessed from the OFF state too. Just long press.


----------



## johnjr (Jun 19, 2014)

*Re: Olight SR Mini Intimidator - 2800lm*



RichJo86 said:


> Wrong
> It can be accessed from the OFF state too. Just long press.



Exactly I just tried mine and that's the way it works.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 19, 2014)

*Re: Olight SR Mini Intimidator - 2800lm*



RichJo86 said:


> Wrong
> It can be accessed from the OFF state too. Just long press.





johnjr said:


> Exactly I just tried mine and that's the way it works.


Then somebody has it wrong in his review 
But it's nice that it's possible


----------



## sbrom (Jun 19, 2014)

*Re: Olight SR Mini Intimidator - 2800lm*

This is good news.

I like to "light paint" when photographing night scenes. Being able to jump directly to max level from "off" is important. To any discrete level actually. 

Thanks!



kj2 said:


> Then somebody has it wrong in his review


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Jun 19, 2014)

*Re: Olight SR Mini Intimidator - 2800lm*



kj2 said:


> Then somebody has it wrong in his review



I apologize, I mentioned this feature in the Subjective section of my review, but UI section wasn't clear, so I updated it.


----------



## RichJo86 (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: Olight SR Mini Intimidator - 2800lm*

Well still no reply from banggood. Time to get my money back through the creditcard company.


----------



## Ratton (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: Olight SR Mini Intimidator - 2800lm*

:thumbsup: Thanks for the great review!!


----------



## shelm (Jun 22, 2014)

*Re: Olight SR Mini Intimidator - 2800lm*



RichJo86 said:


> Well still no reply from banggood. Time to get my money back through the creditcard company.



What was wrong with your sample? Did it have a *rattling *sound too? i hate rattling sounds in my lights, you're entitled to get a FREE replacement light from them, see below quote:



JohnnyMac said:


> Taking it out of the package it has a *rattle *inside the head. It sounds like a small bead of solder rattling around or a piece of plastic. It's not the side switch rattling. There is no rattle from it. It didn't' seem to affect anything



Well the *dirty *OOTB sample did affect my mood and shopping experience. I failed a complaint and Banggood apologized for the inconvenience and they have shipped out a FREE replacement sample. They agreed that i keep the dirty sample, and offered me that i can cleanse it in future when i feel like it.

If the replacement sample has a *rattling *sound too, then i'll ask Banggood for another FREE replacement light. Just as Johnny did. Who never paid anything for the FREE review light to boot with.

Olight, way to go!!


----------



## kj2 (Jun 22, 2014)

*Re: Olight SR Mini Intimidator - 2800lm*



shelm said:


> What was wrong with your sample? Did it have a *rattling *sound too? i hate rattling sounds in my lights, you're entitled to get a FREE replacement light from them,



No. In the low mode, he and I can clearly see that the led flickers. But it only occurs in the Low mode. Tried different batteries and of course, all where fresh


----------



## shelm (Jun 22, 2014)

*Re: Olight SR Mini Intimidator - 2800lm*

A flickering LED is still light. I have it on other samples and it is called PWM. A feature by the manufacturer to preserve the tint in the lower modes. How is the tint on low? 

PWM is not as bad as rattling sound, or even worse a spoiled shopping experience due to dirty OOTB sample. 

IMHO


----------



## kj2 (Jun 22, 2014)

*Re: Olight SR Mini Intimidator - 2800lm*



shelm said:


> A flickering LED is still light. I have it on other samples and it is called PWM. A feature by the manufacturer to preserve the tint in the lower modes. How is the tint on low?
> 
> PWM is not as bad as rattling sound, or even worse a spoiled shopping experience due to dirty OOTB sample.
> 
> IMHO



It is no PWM. The flickering isn't even and it flickers randomly. Sometimes it even doesn't flicker. Then turned off and back on- flickering is back. And as far I know, Olight doesn't use PWM in this light.


----------



## GoingGear.com (Jun 24, 2014)

Here's a couple shots I took using the SR Mini for print ads:


----------



## kj2 (Jun 24, 2014)

GoingGear.com said:


> Here's a couple shots I took using the SR Mini for print ads:



Damn that look good


----------



## HotWire (Jul 7, 2014)

I got mine about a week ago. It easily accesses turbo with a long press on the switch. You have to hold it on, though. No rattles, no issues, just a very useable light. It is bright & floody. You won't spot any coyotes with it, but you might avoid stepping on a rattler!.... I keep 2 sets of three 18650 batteries (Panasonic button tops) --- one set in the light, the other set ready to be installed....

(Edit) The o-ring on the tailcap squeezed out when I put the cap on after charging the batteries. I replaced it with a spare o-ring and it's good to go now.... I also wiped out all the factory-applied lubricant with Q-tips.


----------



## jmsodpc (Aug 30, 2014)

i have seen these sell for under a hundred bux on ebay from honk kong sellers...seems to be a decent price for a nice light


----------



## recDNA (Aug 30, 2014)

*Re: Olight SR Mini - 1800lm*



zs&tas said:


> Man o man, ive been waiting for this but the turbo UI is silly, - momentry turbo is how i read it. so 2800 lumens if your always pressing the button. sucks. much better with turbo and gentle small stepdown :-(


I like temperature controlled step down. I hate time determined step down.


----------



## kj2 (Aug 30, 2014)

Here my review on the SR Mini  - http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...Mini-(3x-XM-L2-3x-18650-6x-CR123-2800-lumens)


----------



## hivoltage (Aug 31, 2014)

I bought one and immediately sold it.....was not impressed.


----------



## thedoc007 (Aug 31, 2014)

hivoltage said:


> I bought one and immediately sold it.....was not impressed.



That isn't very helpful, care to elaborate?

I really like mine, double clicking for mode changes isn't the best, but it is a great flooder, and extremely bright for the size. It also runs for longer than I would expect, given the diminutive size...was expecting heat to be a bigger factor.


----------



## hivoltage (Sep 2, 2014)

Was not near as bright as I was hoping, my Seeker is a better light in my opinion.


----------



## Overclocker (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: Olight SR Mini - 1800lm*



zs&tas said:


> Man o man, ive been waiting for this but the turbo UI is silly, - momentry turbo is how i read it. so 2800 lumens if your always pressing the button. sucks. much better with turbo and gentle small stepdown :-(




cant have your cake and eat it too. SR Mini is a tiny light w/ low thermal mass and heatsinking, so 2800 lumen mode is to be used sparingly, so the UI accomplishes that. even if it had constant-on TURBO it wouldn't run very long anyway, so the UI kinda forces you to use it sparingly

just take the SR Mini out for a walk and you'll understand why. use low or med to light up your path. hold down when you wanna see something farther away. let go and it goes back to your original mode. works very very well i tell you. can't do that on other lights (you'd have to cycle through the modes etc)


----------



## ven (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: Olight SR Mini - 1800lm*



Overclocker said:


> cant have your cake and eat it too. SR Mini is a tiny light w/ low thermal mass and heatsinking, so 2800 lumen mode is to be used sparingly, so the UI accomplishes that. even if it had constant-on TURBO it wouldn't run very long anyway, so the UI kinda forces you to use it sparingly
> 
> just take the SR Mini out for a walk and you'll understand why. use low or med to light up your path. hold down when you wanna see something farther away. let go and it goes back to your original mode. works very very well i tell you. can't do that on other lights (you'd have to cycle through the modes etc)



Have to agree 100% overclocker,admittedly for me the double clicking is not perfect(would prefer the sr52 press/hold to cycle but no deal killer by a long way) But the turbo access at any point and return to previous works superb. So much so i use it regular,compact size,output,user friendly makes it my go to all round light as flood for me is more useful than seeing 400yds away. It really is a tiny monster imo,or rather a mini monster and it still throws sufficiently with its wall of light. The 6500k gives out a nice soft white flood (not too cold or blue)and being boosted to around 3500 led lm(miniVN) just gives it that extra wow when needed. The low mode is sufficient alone for 90% of tasks outdoors........just an awesome light imho . Olight was certainly on a ROLL with the mini


----------



## jmsodpc (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Olight SR Mini - 1800lm*

seems like lots of fans for this light.....i might have to pull the trigger...unless the fenix ld50 enroute to me calms my purchase finger.


----------



## ven (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Olight SR Mini - 1800lm*



jmsodpc said:


> seems like lots of fans for this light.....i might have to pull the trigger...unless the fenix ld50 enroute to me calms my purchase finger.



One thing the ld50 cant do.........even come close,totally inadequate in comparison the the sr mini..............it cant roll for fun :laughing:

Ok on a slightly different note see how you get on,get some use/money worth, then go for the mini is my honest opinion. 

Congrats on the fenix


----------



## jmsodpc (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Olight SR Mini - 1800lm*



ven said:


> One thing the ld50 cant do.........even come close,totally inadequate in comparison the the sr mini..............it cant roll for fun :laughing:
> 
> Ok on a slightly different note see how you get on,get some use/money worth, then go for the mini is my honest opinion.
> 
> Congrats on the fenix


I guess u like the sr mini


----------



## espresso (Sep 10, 2014)

*Re: Olight SR Mini - 1800lm*

I got this light today. I wasn't hoping it was this heavy with the batteries installed. For someone with not much experience with flashlights, my first impression was that this thing is heavy for its size (with batteries installed). 

The "wall of light" is interesting, it doesn't get boring. But I still haven't had a chance to properly test it since big lights seem to attract too much attention in a small city  
I mean, it just seems odd to flash this around people.


----------



## uprightbassmatt (Sep 16, 2014)

*Re: Olight SR Mini - 1800lm*

What is color temperature of this light? 


It looks great, rather small than compact size and huge flood but what is beam anlge of this tiny monster? Is TK51 better with light anlge and color temperature ?﻿



TK51 seems to be perfect, looks like 5000-5500K to me. I own a Fenix TK75 2600lm and beam color of this light is very nice. I don't like blue or cold white light so this is important thing for me to know.﻿


----------



## thedoc007 (Sep 16, 2014)

*Re: Olight SR Mini - 1800lm*



uprightbassmatt said:


> What is color temperature of this light?



Stock is 6500K. If you don't like cool tints, definitely either wait for a neutral version, or plan to swap the LEDs (you, or a modder on this forum). 



uprightbassmatt said:


> It looks great, rather small than compact size and huge flood but what is beam anlge of this tiny monster? Is TK51 better with light anlge and color temperature ?﻿﻿



The SR Mini is brighter, and definitely has a LOT more flood than the Fenix TK51. But the TK51 is a more versatile light, no question, it can do both flood and throw (reasonably) well. If you want an all-rounder, go with the TK51...but the SR Mini is a MUCH more impressive flood light.


----------



## espresso (Sep 16, 2014)

*Re: Olight SR Mini - 2800lm*



> It looks great, rather small than compact size and huge flood but what is beam anlge of this tiny monster?



Yes, definitely not compact. Small... maybe. It's heavy too. You can barely fit it in a trouser pocket and it makes you look funny 

The light seems warmer than TK75 that you already own. I'm not sure what XM-L2 configuration they put in SR Mini, but you can clearly see that one led is warmer than the other two.








Also, here is the colour difference between SR Mini and TK75 (this is not beam comparison).






Maybe someone knows anything more about led configuration in SR Mini?


----------



## feifei (Sep 17, 2014)

GoingGear.com said:


> Here's a couple shots I took using the SR Mini for print ads:



Wow,looks very bright,nice pictures.


----------



## uprightbassmatt (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: Olight SR Mini - 2800lm*



espresso said:


> Yes, definitely not compact. Small... maybe. It's heavy too. You can barely fit it in a trouser pocket and it makes you look funny
> 
> The light seems warmer than TK75 that you already own. I'm not sure what XM-L2 configuration they put in SR Mini, but you can clearly see that one led is warmer than the other two.
> 
> ...




Wow, that's a thinker! One led is definitely warmer than the other 2. I wonder if only in yours ?
Thanks for these pictures. There is some difference in light temperature but probably mostly because of this 1 yellowish led. SR Mini overall is a warmer light than TK75 2600lm. That's good news  
*Can someone verify that yellowish led in SR Mini ? Is this a stock standard in all SR Mini models?* Looks kinda weird though


----------



## uprightbassmatt (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: Olight SR Mini - 1800lm*



thedoc007 said:


> Stock is 6500K. If you don't like cool tints, definitely either wait for a neutral version, or plan to swap the LEDs (you, or a modder on this forum).
> 
> 
> 
> The SR Mini is brighter, and definitely has a LOT more flood than the Fenix TK51. But the TK51 is a more versatile light, no question, it can do both flood and throw (reasonably) well. If you want an all-rounder, go with the TK51...but the SR Mini is a MUCH more impressive flood light.



Thanks for advice.
I was thinking about Fenix TK51 as my secondary flashlight. I have TK75 gen.I 2600lm and love it. However *I need more flood and spill also good throw is always nice to have. I will be using both flashlights at once too so maybe Olight SR Mini is better as a combo set ?* Fenix TK75 is a great light because green, brown, red colors are beautiful, well visible when using this light. I know TK75 isn't a very warm light hovewer it's neutral enough to me. *
Based on these pictures I can be pretty sure that light temperature, light color of SR Mini will be similiar or even warmer than light temperature of TK75 gen.I Great news!  
*


----------



## ven (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: Olight SR Mini - 1800lm*

Mine are all white and off vinh,he did do a mod with 1x high cri led for a similar look to the Rev Captor

Its a heavy lights compared to single cell,but being a multi cell and high output it does need some mass for heat dis another dissipation and seems to work very well. Very easy to carry and if i was to pare it with another light it would be the sr52vn for throw,then have good throw in one hand,good flood in the other


----------



## thedoc007 (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: Olight SR Mini - 1800lm*



uprightbassmatt said:


> *I will be using both flashlights at once too so maybe Olight SR Mini is better as a combo set ?* Fenix TK75 is a great light because green, brown, red colors are beautiful, well visible when using this light. I know TK75 isn't a very warm light hovewer it's neutral enough to me.



Yes, when paired with the TK75, the SR Mini makes a lot more sense. The TK51 is a light designed to fill multiple roles, but it won't throw nearly as well as the TK75, and won't flood nearly as well as the SR Mini.
*


uprightbassmatt said:



Based on these pictures I can be pretty sure that light temperature, light color of SR Mini will be similiar or even warmer than light temperature of TK75 gen.I Great news! 

Click to expand...

*
I wouldn't make that assumption. My SR Mini has all cool white LEDs...and it cannot be construed as neutral. Espresso may have got one with one warmer LED, but that is not standard as far as I know.


----------



## SureAddicted (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: Olight SR Mini - 1800lm*



uprightbassmatt said:


> Thanks for advice.
> I was thinking about Fenix TK51 as my secondary flashlight. I have TK75 gen.I 2600lm and love it. However *I need more flood and spill also good throw is always nice to have. I will be using both flashlights at once too so maybe Olight SR Mini is better as a combo set ?* Fenix TK75 is a great light because green, brown, red colors are beautiful, well visible when using this light. I know TK75 isn't a very warm light hovewer it's neutral enough to me. *
> Based on these pictures I can be pretty sure that light temperature, light color of SR Mini will be similiar or even warmer than light temperature of TK75 gen.I Great news!
> *



The one nuetral led is the same with mine, I'm guessing it's standard. My sample is anything but cool white, it's more neutral than cool, as in tint.


----------



## espresso (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: Olight SR Mini - 2800lm*

@uprightbassmatt
I also bought SR Mini to complement TK75. If you're planning on using them together, they will be a perfect match. 



> The one nuetral led is the same with mine, I'm guessing it's standard. My sample is anything but cool white, it's more neutral than cool, as in tint.


Exactly!
I wrote them asking whether this yellowish led is a normal thing. We'll see.






And here's what the led actually looks like (the colour is fainter than the other two):
http://i61.tinypic.com/dh6ee8.jpg

Also, there should be lumen difference between warm and cool leds, right? 
If 3x cool white is 2800lm, then with a warm white substitute, SR Mini would render less overall output?


----------



## joshjp (Sep 17, 2014)

hivoltage said:


> Was not near as bright as I was hoping, my Seeker is a better light in my opinion.


I like the Momentary turbo, people gotta remember that Turbo,is to be used sparingly, all the other modee work great for waliking around, but as with almost all ither Olights they dont have a super low mode, on the SR Mini i would like to see another mode 50lm or lower to conserve battery life. I was not impressed till i took it out, i shined it in my room and was like this is it?, but its so small i couldnt believe how small it is, puts out crazy amount of light great for walking around so you dont get tunnel vision.


----------



## SureAddicted (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: Olight SR Mini - 2800lm*



espresso said:


> @uprightbassmatt
> I also bought SR Mini to complement TK75. If you're planning on using them together, they will be a perfect match.
> 
> 
> ...



That's generally the case, the nw led's have slightly less lumen output, 10 or 20%.
I'm assuming the 2800 lumens includes the nw, but then again it's hard to say on how many units contain the nw led.


----------



## ven (Sep 17, 2014)

I admit the underwhelming feeling you get,then the not brilliant UI and the modes appear close together etc etc etc

But after using many times outside and used to the UI its a great light,most of the time the low is enough of 200lm (or really closer to 400lm),this helps cell life,quick burst when needed pretty much is good for 90% of my uses.

Still a lower mode of 10-15lm would be ideal imho


----------



## joshjp (Sep 17, 2014)

ven said:


> I admit the underwhelming feeling you get,then the not brilliant UI and the modes appear close together etc etc etc
> 
> But after using many times outside and used to the UI its a great light,most of the time the low is enough of 200lm (or really closer to 400lm),this helps cell life,quick burst when needed pretty much is good for 90% of my uses.
> 
> Still a lower mode of 10-15lm would be ideal imho



I agree, I was walking in a little wooded area last weekend, I had on me wad the Olight SR52,SR Mini, Eagletac S200c2, and the NEW Thrunite T30s V2, the SR Mini had such great flood, you could see good with its lowest mode, I like that you can keep it low, then when you need it just hold the button and get instant turbo.


----------



## uprightbassmatt (Sep 17, 2014)

ven said:


> I admit the underwhelming feeling you get,then the not brilliant UI and the modes appear close together etc etc etc
> 
> But after using many times outside and used to the UI its a great light,most of the time the low is enough of 200lm (or really closer to 400lm),this helps cell life,quick burst when needed pretty much is good for 90% of my uses.
> 
> Still a lower mode of 10-15lm would be ideal imho




I read all comments and some people wish is to have a low mode like 10-20lm or at least 50lm in this light. For me this ain't a problem. I have a TK75 with hidden low  approx. 9lm and 18lm,400,1100,2600lm respectively and this is my primary all-round flashlight. The second one will be mostly used for medium or higher output so 200 or 300lm as the lowest mode is fine with my needs and expectations. Turbo on demand is maybe not the best solution but considering the size and weight is totally understandable why we cannot lock on turbo mode. I hope 1200lm is bright enough to see everything ahead in ~10-15 yards range with wide angle brightness.
I saw this video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=21b88LdgjYw

Is this really possible Olight did something like that (watch 15:45 on this vid) with led board by a mistake? or maybe on purpose and if so, why ?


----------



## ven (Sep 17, 2014)

That's how they make a mule,no reflector or optics.With optics it diffuses the light and get a little ore throw rather that pure flood.

look at the gizmo mules on here(google)


----------



## uprightbassmatt (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: Olight SR Mini - 2800lm*



SureAddicted said:


> That's generally the case, the nw led's have slightly less lumen output, 10 or 20%.
> I'm assuming the 2800 lumens includes the nw, but then again it's hard to say on how many units contain the nw led.



And maybe this is why main title of this discussion has 3000lm posted  With nw led we get 2800lm in this tiny monster.
I could live with a bit lower max output but with decent color temperature. Fair deal to me.


----------



## uprightbassmatt (Sep 17, 2014)

ven said:


> That's how they make a mule,no reflector or optics.With optics it diffuses the light and get a little ore throw rather that pure flood.
> 
> look at the gizmo mules on here(google)




But why this board is unscrewed ? It's completely loose and moving around with not a single screw in it? He claims that is a stock light, right? so this is why I mentioned this part of the video.


----------



## espresso (Sep 17, 2014)

Maybe the first batch was different. Mine has screws as you can see in the images.


----------



## uprightbassmatt (Sep 18, 2014)

espresso said:


> Maybe the first batch was different. Mine has screws as you can see in the images.



Maybe but still weird thing.
You probably wouldn't recommend unprotected cells with this light, am I right? I'm asking because that's what *I use with TK75. 4x18650 Panasonic 3400mAh unprotected cells and this set works flawless for over one and a half year now ( i4V2 charger ) However in this tiny monster I feel this to be a bit risky idea. What's your advice?﻿*
I have a little experience with 18650 batteries and currently own only one set of unprotected green Panasonic. Great cells BTW.

*Marshall from Going Gear wrote to me: "I wouldn't use unprotected in any light, especially the high output ones. Too much can go wrong and I don't like things in my hand to violently vent flames and then explode. ﻿"*

However *I think when you always use the same good quality unprotected cells and fully loaded in good charger with status indicator there is a minor risk that your flashlight will explode in your hand  Fenix TK75 has a safety feature so such a drastic scenario is rather minimal.* It steps down from turbo and after some time it goes to medium when voltage is lower. This is safe checkpoint to load unprotected cells with no risk of explosion. I know a lot of people using unprotected cells with powerful lights and luckily no accidents so far.﻿

*So is it possible to damage good quality cells in high quality flashlight previously loaded in i4V2 charger ?
*


----------



## SureAddicted (Sep 18, 2014)

*Re: Olight SR Mini - 2800lm*



uprightbassmatt said:


> And maybe this is why main title of this discussion has 3000lm posted  With nw led we get 2800lm in this tiny monster..




Not really. Take a look at the begining, the op initially posted 1800 Lumens, then others chimed in about it being 2800L, later in that thread Olight apparantly raised the lumen count to 3000 than back to 2800L.
Make of that what you will.


----------



## SureAddicted (Sep 18, 2014)

uprightbassmatt said:


> *Marshall from Going Gear wrote to me: "I wouldn't use unprotected in any light, especially the high output ones. Too much can go wrong and I don't like things in my hand to violently vent flames and then explode. ﻿*



IMO, you are playing with fire. There is absolutely no reason to cross examine Marshall. He has been in the industry for man many years, you seem to have joined recently. 
There are many factors to consider when it comes to using unprotected cells besides them being fully loaded. Educate yourself (batteries section) and know the dangers about using unprotected cells. 
All batteries are not created equal, some can be dangerous if you misuse them.


----------



## espresso (Sep 18, 2014)

*Re: Olight SR Mini - 2800lm*

The support wrote back, they didn't give me any info about the yellowish led and asked me to send the flashlight for inspection ?!!! 

So, hoping they misunderstood my question, I asked them to simply confirm that the neutral white led is a standard deviation in SR Mini. Either they produce it with nw led or they don't. Period. I hope we'll get some answers about this. 




> So is it possible to damage good quality cells in high quality flashlight previously loaded in i4V2 charger ?


With new quality cells this is unlikely (if you take some security measures), as they are are within the same specs. But what happens when the cells get older or start to deteriorate separately, is what worries me 
Also, there is a case when you push new cells to the very edge of their capacity. If they're in series, one of them might suddenly drop the voltage bellow 2,5V while the other has a little bit more juice. 
That's why it's important to understand how the built-in protection in the flashlight works (what's the voltage cut). And I don't know the exact min voltage for TK75 nor for SR mini. Maybe someone else does?


----------



## SureAddicted (Sep 18, 2014)

*Re: Olight SR Mini - 2800lm*



espresso said:


> And I don't know the exact min voltage for SR mini. Maybe someone else does?



It's 5V. My dealer told me that 1 18650 battery will work, I'm assuming runtime, modes and output are all affected.
I haven't confirmed it, I'm just going by what I was told.
Was also told about a Mini V2.


----------



## kj75 (Sep 18, 2014)

*Re: Olight SR Mini - 2800lm*



SureAddicted said:


> Was also told about a Mini V2.



Will a V2 released soon? Could they tell you more?


----------



## SureAddicted (Sep 18, 2014)

*Re: Olight SR Mini - 2800lm*



kj75 said:


> Will a V2 released soon? Could they tell you more?



No word on that, could be soon or the next iteration.
Other than that, mode and button improvements, so far.


----------



## kj2 (Sep 18, 2014)

*Re: Olight SR Mini - 2800lm*



SureAddicted said:


> No word on that, could be soon or the next iteration.
> Other than that, mode and button improvements, so far.



AFAIK they (Olight) is working on improving the switch.


----------



## BanditoPete (Sep 18, 2014)

*Re: Olight SR Mini - 2800lm*



SureAddicted said:


> It's 5V. My dealer told me that 1 18650 battery will work, I'm assuming runtime, modes and output are all affected.
> I haven't confirmed it, I'm just going by what I was told.
> Was also told about a Mini V2.



Just tried it using one Olight 3400mAh 18650. Yes, it works, but not optimally of course. Output seemingly suffers noticeably. I don't know, but I think I read someplace the Olight 3400 18650 is a Panasonic. 

Anyway, I am glad Olight is working on a switch update. If I had any one single complaint with the light, it is the switch although I have become accustomed to the UI and after a month or so it doesn't seem too bad.


----------



## thedoc007 (Sep 18, 2014)

SureAddicted said:


> IMO, you are playing with fire. There is absolutely no reason to cross examine Marshall. He has been in the industry for man many years, you seem to have joined recently.
> There are many factors to consider when it comes to using unprotected cells besides them being fully loaded. Educate yourself (batteries section) and know the dangers about using unprotected cells.
> All batteries are not created equal, some can be dangerous if you misuse them.



There is no reason to treat Marshall's opinion as gospel, either. Just because he chooses to err on the side of caution, doesn't mean that unprotected cells are "playing with fire". The key is to treat them properly. Start with a quality matched set, of same batch, brand, capacity, etc. Don't over-charge, over-discharge, and don't use them if they get physically damaged. Check voltages regularly so you know if one cell if starting to go. If you do that, the risks are VERY low. And even protected cells can fail...they are no guarantee of absolute safety. 

Remember that some lights NEED unprotected cells to get max performance...and in other lights, protected cells might be too long to fit. I use protected cells most of the time, whenever it is feasible and doesn't seriously reduce performance, but I am totally comfortable with using unprotected cells for those applications that benefit. 



uprightbassmatt said:


> You probably wouldn't recommend unprotected cells with this light, am I right? I'm asking because that's what I use with TK75. 4x18650 Panasonic 3400mAh unprotected cells and this set works flawless for over one and a half year now ( i4V2 charger ) However in this tiny monster I feel this to be a bit risky idea. What's your advice?﻿



As far as I know, there aren't any special safety features unique to the TK75, that are different in the SR Mini. If you are comfortable using unprotected in the TK75, there is no reason why you shouldn't be comfortable using them in the SR Mini also.


----------



## uprightbassmatt (Sep 21, 2014)

*Re: Olight SR Mini - 2800lm*



BanditoPete said:


> Just tried it using one Olight 3400mAh 18650. Yes, it works, but not optimally of course. Output seemingly suffers noticeably. I don't know, but I think I read someplace the Olight 3400 18650 is a Panasonic.
> 
> Anyway, I am glad Olight is working on a switch update. If I had any one single complaint with the light, it is the switch although I have become accustomed to the UI and after a month or so it doesn't seem too bad.



*What's wrong with that switch anyway. Is it loose? gettin too warm pretty fast on turbo or something else?*
There are rumors about second gen of this light being released soon. I think it's worth to wait because of different output modes and that switch...?


----------



## kj2 (Sep 22, 2014)

*Re: Olight SR Mini - 2800lm*



uprightbassmatt said:


> *What's wrong with that switch anyway. Is it loose? gettin too warm pretty fast on turbo or something else?*
> There are rumors about second gen of this light being released soon. I think it's worth to wait because of different output modes and that switch...?


No.. Output or modes doesn't change. Olight only removed the switch and used the switch-cover they already used on the SR52.
But with that, you lose the led underneath the switch. So finding it in the dark is more difficult.


----------



## ven (Sep 22, 2014)

*Re: Olight SR Mini - 2800lm*

Think olight are looking in the wrong direction for updates,yes the switch is not perfect,but the lack of a lower mode certainly isnt either!!!!


----------



## kj75 (Sep 22, 2014)

*Re: Olight SR Mini - 2800lm*



kj2 said:


> No.. Output or modes doesn't change. Olight only removed the switch and used the switch-cover they already used on the SR52.
> But with that, you lose the led underneath the switch. So finding it in the dark is more difficult.



Ow, that's a pity..
Maybe Olight will add a blue O-ring....


----------



## espresso (Sep 22, 2014)

*Re: Olight SR Mini - 2800lm*



kj2 said:


> No.. Output or modes doesn't change. Olight only removed the switch and used the switch-cover they already used on the SR52.


So they changed switch cover only? What was wrong with the original one?


----------



## ven (Sep 22, 2014)

*Re: Olight SR Mini - 2800lm*



espresso said:


> So they changed switch cover only? What was wrong with the original one?



Exactly............


----------



## kj2 (Sep 22, 2014)

*Re: Olight SR Mini - 2800lm*



kj75 said:


> Ow, that's a pity..
> Maybe Olight will add a blue O-ring....


O-ring isn't visible on the SR Mini



espresso said:


> So they changed switch cover only? What was wrong with the original one?


Nothing IMO. But for what I've heard, there where some complains about the switch was to easy to activate.
Never had a accidental activation with my SR Mini.


----------



## sbbsga (Sep 22, 2014)

I am sorry to see the illuminated button is gone, if the news is true. Never had an accidental activation with mine so far, I would simply loosen the tail cap a bit. An electronic lockout should probably be sufficient in the next update instead of replacing it with soft button but maybe they know more than I do.


----------



## ven (Sep 22, 2014)

Yes about a 5mm twist locks out,prob had complaints from the general flashlight noobs :laughing:


----------



## uprightbassmatt (Sep 22, 2014)

*Re: Olight SR Mini - 2800lm*



kj2 said:


> No.. Output or modes doesn't change. Olight only removed the switch and used the switch-cover they already used on the SR52.
> But with that, you lose the led underneath the switch. So finding it in the dark is more difficult.



Thanks for your reply. After reading all this I think the old one is better  
It's hard to believe that Olight will change only a bit loose switch and nothing more in SR Mini update :candle: Is this really possible with gen.2?


----------



## espresso (Sep 22, 2014)

*Re: Olight SR Mini - 2800lm*



uprightbassmatt said:


> After reading all this I think the old one is better
> It's hard to believe that Olight will change only a bit loose switch and nothing more in SR Mini update :candle: Is this really possible with gen.2?



Buy the current version while you can and don't look back. Or checkout the new 2800 lumen Fenix LD60, it should be a great combination of flood and throw. I'm eagerly waiting for the review.


----------



## uprightbassmatt (Sep 22, 2014)

*Re: Olight SR Mini - 2800lm*

Wow! Thanks man 

As you already know I own Fenix TK75 and love it. Didn't know about flashlight LD60 at all. Great news! TK51 is a bit weird looker to me but this light looks great IMHO.



espresso said:


> Buy the current version while you can and don't look back. Or checkout the new 2800 lumen Fenix LD60, it should be a great combination of flood and throw. I'm eagerly waiting for the review.


----------



## kj75 (Oct 2, 2014)

*Re: Olight SR Mini - 2800lm*

With updated switch on Olight hp now...


----------



## thedoc007 (Oct 2, 2014)

*Re: Olight SR Mini - 2800lm*



uprightbassmatt said:


> As you already know I own Fenix TK75 and love it. Didn't know about flashlight LD60 at all. Great news! TK51 is a bit weird looker to me but this light looks great IMHO.



Just know the SR Mini is a MUCH better flood light. As espresso stated, the LD60 is a compromise between flood and throw, whereas the SR Mini is a PURE flooder. Just depends on what you will be using it for. The LD60 beam profile is more similar to the TM11/TM15 by Nitecore, than it is to the SR Mini. And the Olight is definitely the smallest of the bunch, and thus easiest to carry.


----------



## Jeffg330 (Oct 2, 2014)

uprightbassmatt said:


> I have a TK75 with hidden low  approx. 9lm



What am I missing here?


----------



## SureAddicted (Oct 8, 2014)

Just discovered something, not sure if it's been discussed or if stated by Olight.
When you change modes, the brightness of the led in the button also changes, it dims on low mode and gets brighter with the brighter modes.


----------



## Danielsan (Oct 8, 2014)

The problem with the loose PCB was a bit strange for such a expansive light and now they removed a unique feature with the illuminated button. Was this button also a low battery indicator? If yes then its a no go to buy the updated one. The new lumintop is worse in my mind because it has 4x18650, its a bit overkill. Personally i still think the foursevens MMU-X3 is the best and i cant decide between this and the olight but something is telling me the foursevens has better quality and i love the 1x26650 and i dont like electronical switches. Sure the Olight has like 2800lumen but its not constant and 2800 or 1600lumen is not so important to me.


----------



## thedoc007 (Oct 8, 2014)

Danielsan said:


> Personally i still think the foursevens MMU-X3 is the best and i cant decide between this and the olight but something is telling me the foursevens has better quality and i love the 1x26650 and i dont like electronical switches. Sure the Olight has like 2800lumen but its not constant and 2800 or 1600lumen is not so important to me.



Well, what are you going for? The MMU-X is quite different. I would describe it as a wide throw light, or a very narrow flood. Whereas the SR Mini is definitely a dedicated flood light, with very little difference between the hotspot and spill. If you want range, the MMU-X is a better choice, but the width of flood isn't ANYTHING like the SR Mini. Two lights for two different uses.


----------



## Danielsan (Oct 8, 2014)

thedoc007 said:


> Well, what are you going for? The MMU-X is quite different. I would describe it as a wide throw light, or a very narrow flood. Whereas the SR Mini is definitely a dedicated flood light, with very little difference between the hotspot and spill. If you want range, the MMU-X is a better choice, but the width of flood isn't ANYTHING like the SR Mini. Two lights for two different uses.



For flood, sure the SRmini is an extreme flooder but i would consider the MMU-X3 on the floody side as well, enough flood for most ppl. I think the MMU-X3 has not really a long range.
I found a picture of both and of course the Mini is more floody but in that picture its on 2800lumen compared to 1800, the difference would be even less when both use the same output or the mini switched to its 1200mode 
http://img2.indafoto.hu/10/3/3093_5...89513_24b9092c25fca9f2587d8807cdb32e21_xl.jpg


----------



## SureAddicted (Oct 8, 2014)

Danielsan said:


> For flood, sure the SRmini is an extreme flooder but i would consider the MMU-X3 on the floody side as well, enough flood for most ppl. I think the MMU-X3 has not really a long range.
> I found a picture of both and of course the Mini is more floody but in that picture its on 2800lumen compared to 1800, the difference would be even less when both use the same output or the mini switched to its 1200mode
> http://img2.indafoto.hu/10/3/3093_5...89513_24b9092c25fca9f2587d8807cdb32e21_xl.jpg



Sounds like you're trying to talk yourself out of the SR Mini and talking yourself into buying the MMU-X3, your're doing a pretty bad job at it.
For starters, you need to do a lot more research. The MMU is a tactical light, only has 2 modes, best application would be using it inconjunciton with a firearm.
As for floodyness, the SR Mini has a difussed lens, the MMU does not. The MMU cannot compare with the SR Mini in terms of floodyness, the MMU compares with other floody, 3 led lights. SR Mini has optics, not a reflector like the MMU.
Don't go by pictures, the image in the link you provided looks nothing like what the SR Mini is like in real life, in fact them two beamshots look very similar, which is not a true representation.
As for the PCB, it does not affect the form or function at all, it's a non issue.
The button on the Mini before the upgrade had a low voltage indicator.
As for quality, again it's a non issue. Both lights have fantastic build quality, saying one is higher quality than the other is just riduculous. Olight must be doing something right if they are offering 5 yrs warranty, does foursevens offer 5 years?


----------



## thedoc007 (Oct 8, 2014)

Danielsan said:


> For flood, sure the SRmini is an extreme flooder but i would consider the MMU-X3 on the floody side as well, enough flood for most ppl. I think the MMU-X3 has not really a long range.
> I found a picture of both and of course the Mini is more floody but in that picture its on 2800lumen compared to 1800, the difference would be even less when both use the same output or the mini switched to its 1200mode



Well, I have both lights. And I am telling you, the SR Mini floods WAY better than the MMU-X. It isn't even close. Those beamshots don't do a good job of showing the spill...too much contrast between that and the hotspot...but in real life, the SR Mini is MASSIVELY better as a flood light. The MMU-X is fairly focused, I wouldn't call it a thrower, but it is nothing like a true flooder either. If you want that, fine, but don't go in thinking it will flood like the SR Mini, because it just won't.

Edit: I see SureAddicted said most of the same things...believe it! There is no comparison. Beamshots, even when expertly taken, don't always show the whole story.

SureAddicted: FourSevens offers a ten year warranty. Has the best warranty of any of the Chinese brands, as far as I know. But I agree, both builds are quality...not a good reason on which to base the decision. First he needs to decide what he wants the light to do...everything else is secondary to the widely different beam profiles.


----------



## SureAddicted (Oct 8, 2014)

thedoc007 said:


> SureAddicted: FourSevens offers a ten year warranty. Has the best warranty of any of the Chinese brands, as far as I know. But I agree, both builds are quality...not a good reason on which to base the decision. First he needs to decide what he wants the light to do...everything else is secondary to the widely different beam profiles.




Oh wow, didn't know they had a 10 yr warranty, good on foursevens, I hope the rest follow in FS footsteps. It tells you a lot about the quality, having said that both lights are on par, you cannot go wrong with either when it comes to quality.


----------



## Danielsan (Oct 9, 2014)

thedoc007 said:


> Well, I have both lights. And I am telling you, the SR Mini floods WAY better than the MMU-X. It isn't even close. Those beamshots don't do a good job of showing the spill...too much contrast between that and the hotspot...but in real life, the SR Mini is MASSIVELY better as a flood light. The MMU-X is fairly focused, I wouldn't call it a thrower, but it is nothing like a true flooder either. If you want that, fine, but don't go in thinking it will flood like the SR Mini, because it just won't.
> 
> Edit: I see SureAddicted said most of the same things...believe it! There is no comparison. Beamshots, even when expertly taken, don't always show the whole story.
> 
> SureAddicted: FourSevens offers a ten year warranty. Has the best warranty of any of the Chinese brands, as far as I know. But I agree, both builds are quality...not a good reason on which to base the decision. First he needs to decide what he wants the light to do...everything else is secondary to the widely different beam profiles.



ok. maybe i just dont need a super floody light and the flood of the mmu-x2 would be enough for me but not for everybody of course. I have the Olight SR52 and some other olights, im not bashing olight. I also think the SRmini is much better then the lumintop counterpart. Maybe i was shocked from the SRmini pictures showing missing screws and squished cables. Maybe i give it a try and get the olight. If somebody want the SRMini as well, there is a banggood code OSRMD and that means 94 dollars.

Is it a fact that the olight changed the switch or just a assumption, because some webshops often photoshop pictures for example. Banggood told me they have the original ones, i guess that means the old button


----------



## SureAddicted (Oct 10, 2014)

Danielsan said:


> Is it a fact that the olight changed the switch or just a assumption, because some webshops often photoshop pictures for example. Banggood told me they have the original ones, i guess that means the old button



Yes, it's a fact.
http://olightworld.com/product/sr-mini-intimidator/?bc=12

The button appears to be flat and flush with the bezel surrounding the button.
It seems to be the same button used on the SR52.


----------



## VideoFame (Jan 20, 2015)

*Re: Olight SR Mini - 2800lm*

I've bought one it didn't work so sent it back then received the replacement unit and it also doesn't work. all either unit did was strobe in dim mode.


----------



## johnjr (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Olight SR Mini - 2800lm*

I purchased the Olight SRmini also and as far as the flood it's great but it has problems that can only be fixed by unscrewing the tailcap and restarting the light then it works fine until you go thru the levels and has the problem again, IDK maybe it's not ready for prime time yet!


----------



## 2000xlt (Oct 31, 2015)

*Re: Olight SR Mini Intimidator - 2800lm*



kj2 said:


> Light must be ON.



mine goes into turbo from off with press and hold


----------



## 2000xlt (Oct 31, 2015)

*Re: Olight SR Mini Intimidator - 2800lm*

And i just discovered today that the light i just fired up for the first time today has a flickering issue on low..guess i have to send it back,,that sucks.


----------



## 2000xlt (Nov 1, 2015)

*Re: Olight SR Mini Intimidator - 2800lm*

no solution other than sending it back?


----------

